# Lazy Pants in the Morning



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

This is a little bit comical, but our 14 month old (teenager) is acting up again! Surprise  This spring and summer, she was up around 5:00am with the birds...ready to start her day. Now that it's darker in the morning, she has become super lazy! She sleeps in until we force her out around 7-7:15 when we're getting ready to leave for work. It is a struggle to get her up in the mornings. She is so comfy in her bed, which isn't necessarily the nicest bed. We're not giving her a plush top type bed that's irresistible to get out of. Hopefully when the light changes, she'll get out of the laziness. Usually if she is tired and doesn't want to get up, we just let her walk into her crate and let her stay there for the day while we're at work. This week we're doing a bathroom reno so she has to get out of the house early with us and go to daycare. 

Puppy fun continues!


----------



## SDVizsla (Jun 26, 2015)

Opposite thing at our house. I have been trying to get up early and workout (in the house) before the day starts for everyone (hubby, kids and dogs) - Zeke is up the second he hears me move - whether it is to go to the bathroom or get up for the day - he will sit and wait for me to return to bed if it is the middle of the night - then go back to sleep. I have been trying to slide out of the room and house - but can't get passed this guy. SO.... an early morning walk for him it has been (by the way it is pitch black outside - so I am looking like a freak walking/running him with a flash light - even before the birds are up!!!!)

I do have to say - one weekend we all slept in - and he did too - it was pure joy. Reminded me of the days when the baby slept through the night and waking up in a panic to make sure he was okay!!


----------



## ks310 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hehe that sounds like a nice problem to have! 

My girl is only 11 weeks but she adjusted to my sleep schedule for the most part since she sleeps in bed with me. She does wake up when I go to the bathroom and I try to bring her out to potty then. 

It's so funny she usually wakes up an hour or two before me and wants to play but she will dutifully try to sleep another hour until she get restless. 

They really are velcro dogs!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my two are both lazy bones in the morning, I get a wag of their tails when I usually get up at 5:30am (I like getting up early), however if I bring my tweeds downstairs, no matter how early it is, the house is woken up by the "roo roo roo" and much bashing of tails on furniture chorus


----------

